# Walk This Way



## OsoRojo (Jan 25, 2016)

I have a 28" Deluxe, model 921022, that is about three seasons old. I'm in NYC, so my season probably means about as much use as some of you guys get in a week, hahaha.

The machine has started veering to the left. For example I select a medium forward speed and I attempt to walk down the sidewalk, it will turn to the left and be off the sidewalk in about 8 feet. 

This problem started late last year and I found a severe tire pressure mismatch. I correct this and the problem still happens, but not as badly. 

Where should I start looking to find the problem?

PS: I'm glad I found this forum, I wished I knew about you guys a couple of years ago!


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Are the scraper bar and skids on the auger housing adjusted correctly, and not worn out?

A problem with either/both of those items could cause one side to drag more than the other and make the machine want to turn.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL4uESRCnv8https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pL4uESRCnv8


----------



## OsoRojo (Jan 25, 2016)

> Are the scraper bar and skids on the auger housing adjusted correctly, and not worn out?


 I will check them out. I've see how to adjust the skids, is there a reference on how to adjust the scraper bar?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum OsoRojo

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...fAQEFk1EQEWh6U8iSv-wwQ&bvm=bv.112454388,d.amc


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Might want to use a couple of paint sticks, instead of the eyeball method that the video uses.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

sheesh, what did they do to that poor ST? Blue all over the place


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks like it ingested a paint can.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

May be a silly question but you never know.
Any chance you broke a shear pin and only one auger is spinning?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

OsoRojo said:


> I have a 28" Deluxe, model 921022, that is about three seasons old. I'm in NYC, so my season probably means about as much use as some of you guys get in a week, hahaha.
> 
> The machine has started veering to the left. For example I select a medium forward speed and I attempt to walk down the sidewalk, it will turn to the left and be off the sidewalk in about 8 feet.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have: 
1. excessive resistance in the left side skid shoes or scraper bar poorly adjusted so you can check those settings as others have said.
2. Tire size is different left to right; tire size would be shown on sidewall such as 4.80 x 8 or you could measure the circumference by marking a point on tire and pavement (both tires) and move machine forward to the point where the mark meets the pavement again and mark the pavement; measure the distance between the marks on pavement for each tire and they should be the same, but for machine to veer left the right tire would have a longer distance between its marks.
3. There may be a problem with the trans which is slowing left wheel so you can try holding back machine with engine running and driving forward in second gear to see if both wheels spin or pull you forward as they should, or if drive is on right wheel predominantly. If right wheel spins and not left then the trans needs to be investigated further.

You can check your purchase date against the warranty period and you may be covered. Much easier to get the problem resolved by a dealer usually.

Good luck.


----------



## OsoRojo (Jan 25, 2016)

> Any chance you broke a shear pin and only one auger is spinning?


 Definitely not a sheer pin issue. 

I'm ruled out skid issues because it walks to the left with the handles pushed down and the skids off the ground.



> Tire size is different left to right;


 Good thought! I fixed a massive pressure mismatch between the tires and that made the problem better. But I didn't compare the specs on the two tires, I will check.



> There may be a problem with the trans


 I was using it this morning and got to wondering about the release on the left hand grip. I wonder if it's adjusted correctly. My next stop this evening is the assemble manual for adjustment advice.



> Much easier to get the problem resolved by a dealer usually.


 hahaha, Don't get me started on the dealer. I purchased my first machine over the internet and went to my local dealer for parts. They kept busting my balls about not buying from them, so I bought my second machine from them. The winter I got the machine it didn't snow, so it's first use was about 14 months later. Within the first hour of use, three things had fallen off the unit or gone out of adjustment. When I went back to the dealer for replacement of some of the missing fasteners, I mention the terrible setup on the machine. He commented that he had fired that guy 6 months ago. I asked if they would take the machine back and set it up right, and he said as long as I paid their $100 deliver fee, each way. Well for $200, I can turn my own wrenches.

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll report back with findings.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! 

Your symptoms got me wondering if the machine was the style that does not have a differential or Auto-turn, and was perhaps in 1-wheel-drive mode. 

To make them easier to turn, some snowblowers can have the transmission disconnected from 1 wheel, so that only the other wheel is actually driven by the transmission. In this case, it would want to veer in the other direction. If the left-hand wheel was disengaged from the transmission, and the right wheel was the only one being driven, then it would want to veer left.

I found a manual for your machine, 
http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/5f/5fbfd1b3-ccb5-4955-b614-cf9b3172828a.pdf

On page 19, it references a "remote wheel lock" for model 921022: 



> Remote Wheel Lock
> (921013, 020, 022)
> Squeeze and release the remote wheel lock control to lock the left wheel for better traction when throwing snow or to unlock the left wheel for easier steering.
> NOTE:
> The wheel lock will not release when under load. Do not unlock the wheel while turning. If the wheel lock will not release, turn the unit slightly left or right to relieve axle load and release the axle lock. If remote wheel lock does not lock or unlock properly, adjust or repair before operation (see Remote Wheel Lock on page 26).


Is this perhaps related to your problem? It sounds like an on-the-fly engaging-and-disengaging version of the system that I was describing above. If you're using it with a wheel constantly unlocked, it might want to keep turning to one side. 

With the machine stopped, if you try to turn it left/right, does it pivot easily? Or does one wheel have to skid across the ground? If it pivots easily, then a wheel is unlocked, and it might want to go to one side when driving. If it skids, then the wheels are locked together, and I'd hope it would track fairly straight. Assuming the tires are matched properly, etc. 

Sorry if this is old news, and unrelated to your problem.


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

GoBlowSnow said:


> sheesh, what did they do to that poor ST? Blue all over the place


Thats what happens when you adjust the skid shoes, but forget to remove that can of blue paint from the driveway before the snow hides it.


----------

